# 21 Month old colt



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I like him I can see him turning out to be one stocky boy though haha :]. He looks like he toes out in the back a touch also.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

These really aren't good enough photos to get a critique out of.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't know if it's the picture angle or what, but his head looks huuuge in the second shot.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like him. The only thing I see is that he might toe out a little on his fronts.

I do have to say...he's so little!! lol My 2-year-old was 15hh when I got him. lol


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I like him. The only thing I see is that he might toe out a little on his fronts.
> 
> I do have to say...he's so little!! lol My 2-year-old was 15hh when I got him. lol



I was gonna say the same thing Drafty! My horse is 21 months old as well, he is probably a full hand taller than your guy though OP.

Hes looks pretty decent though, butt high, but for a growing baby, theres not too much to say about that as my 21month old is the same way. Look forward to seeing how he finishes out! Looks like he'll be a short and stocky type....which, I think is great!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

OMG i love how stocky he is already! Looks like a real bulldogging QH.. Dont know about the confo... but i had to comment ..


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you guys for all the comments, yes he is short, short, short, my friends laugh at me because I measure him alllllll the time, he's 13.3 at the shoulder and 14 h at his butt right now. lol our weanling is already taller than him! He's actually has a pretty small head, bigger than a weanling halter but smaller than the yearling (we had to whole punch his halter so we had one that would fit him haha).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

missnashvilletime said:


> He's actually has a pretty small head, bigger than a weanling halter but smaller than the yearling (we had to whole punch his halter so we had one that would fit him haha).


Oh my heck! I totally misread this part! lol I thought you said he "has a pretty BIG head, bigger than a weanling halter but smaller than the yearling." I was like "Ummmmmmmm...yeah...we were into a large horse (and are now into a warmblood, maybe even a draft) size halter at two years. Yearling size isn't that big." Then I reread it and felt like a moron. :lol:


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He looks like he could make a nice little cutting/ranch horse. 

What do you want to do with him?


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

I am planning to show him halter until he's three, then we're planning on cutting training  he's got the build for it; hopefully he has the motivation to match. Other than that he'll be very much an all around horse.


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

I took the picture of Chet in the snow today, and I'm posting it just because I think it's cute hahah he's like "Why can't I come inside?" lol and the other two I got from his old owners. Poor boy has gone through 4 owners in his short life of not even two years :-(. He was sold twice before he was even a month old (of course with his mother but still).


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

He reminds me alot of my first horse!! She was the short stocky type only matured to 14.2,but very versatile.I showed her in open shows in trail,halter SMS,WP barrels & poles,even did some penning.At AQHA shows we did well in trail,barrels & poles.. I always thought she would have done well in cutting as she loved working around cows the little bit I did with her.
I think you'll do well together!,don't let his smaller stature hold you back in trying different things with him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He's cute the cutest darned face! lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He's cute the cutest darned face! lol


And either I can't type or I'm going crazy! That should say "He's GOT the cutest darned face!" lol


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

I measured chet again today after his workout, he's almost 14 hands! haha His withers are just a touch lower than his butt right now. 
I also measured his forearm circumference, and his gaskins; they're all 17" seems big to me!  lol


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think he's beautiful! My Mustang is only 14.3 but STOCKY and I bet your guy will be the same way! I love horses that are built like that. Really, I can't think of anything negative to say about him conformation-wise.

Sure, height is nice, but build is better, and he really looks to have a nice build! You really don't need a super tall horse if you have a stocky one. It's like having a full sized horse in an easy-to-mount package.


----------

